#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Como instalar uma nova placa de rede onbord no CentOS?

## herry2009

Galera Seguinte to com um Servidor CentOS 5.3 rodando blzzz .
E neste servidor estou usando duas placas de rede PCI sem problemas e sua placa de rede onbord ta desabilitada na bios mas agora decidi habilitar na bios a minha rede Onbord .


So lembrando quando instalei este centos 5.3 para teste eu nao tinha as duas placas de rede entao eu instalaei com a placa onbord que reconheceu nomalmente ..
mas dois dias depois eu formate o servidor , desabilitei a placa de rede onbord na bios e instalei 2 placas de rede pci novas que reconheceu normalmente na instalaçao do centos e nao precissei fazer nada para instalar.

Agora estou querrendo habilitar novamente a minha placa de rede onbord , na verdade ja habilitei ela na bios mas nao sei instalar ela no CentOS tipwo ela seria a eth2 (Pois a eth0 e eth1 sao as PCI)


(logo eu quero ter 2 placas pci instala + 1 onbord)
minha placa mae( ASUS P5VD2-VM ) http://br.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=369&l4=0&model=1417&modelmenu=1
Alguem sabe instalar placa de rede onbord sem formatar ?

----------


## noir

kra se vc habilito ela na bios entao o kudzu jah deve ter achado ela faça o seguinte.

1 - de o comando lspci e veja se ela foi mostrada

2 - de um system-config-network para configurar a mesma

vc pode ir tambem no script de configuraçao q fica /etc/sysconfig/network-script/ e alterar la as configuraçoes

----------


## herry2009

noir

olha so amigo deu certo obrigado mesmo mas olha so agora o server tem 3 placas de rede .

nao fix nada apenas habilitei na bios o resto o centos fez . somente coloquei um IP na eth2.

olha so agora nao pinga nenhum ip nada somete os ips das eth0 1 e 3
nao pinga site nao pinga ips de computadores ... nao conecta via ssh nada nem pinga o ip do molden de internet nada nada.. 
oke aconteceu .
srs
essa merda parrou mesmo srsr
Socorro!!!!

_____________________
Olha so fiquei dessesperado pois nada entrava e saia nas eths depois que habilitei a rede interna da minha placa mae na bios .

entao conferi os ips tudo ok 
entao fix isto:

$service network restart
logo depois

$ifdown eth0
$ifdown eth1
$ifdown eth2

$ifup eth0
$ifup eth1
$ifup eth2

ai funciona tudo blzzz

Mas outro super problema vem se reiniciar a rede nao funciona novamente e tenho que fazer isso tudo de novo ou mesmo se dar um $service network restart .

qual e o problema oke devo fazer ? tipow carrega todos no boot tudo (ok) mas nada conecta 
como configurar corretamente?
ou como resolver o problema ?

----------


## noir

opa desculpe pela demora na resposta estava no parque de diversao com meus filhos ai jah viu ne os muleques soh sai do parque quando fecha rs...

bom vamos lá deixa eu ver se entendo.

vc tinha uma placa de rede off-board e habilito uma placa on-board totalizando 2 placas.

por algum motivo ediondo apareceu uma terceira eth?????

se for isso vc pode usar o comando system-config-network e deletar a eth q esta duplicada.

Agora uma pergunta o q vc esta tentando fazer com esse centos ???? vc quer rotear uma rede com ele ???

se vc esta com 3 placas de rede e quer distribuir internet vindo de uma placa para as outras duas vc tem q fazer isso pelo firewall.

mas me explique melhor o q vc quer fazer para tentar te da um help abraços !!!

----------


## herry2009

seguinte a historio começa assim primeiro coloquei 2 placa de rede pci novas no servidor pois o mesmo so tinha a placa de rede onbord.
Quando instalei o centos antes eu desabilitei a onbord na bios pois so queria usar as duas placas offbord novas semdo uma para internet e a outro rede local .
mas agora comprei um link de internet novo e decidi usar na interface onbord da placa mae por isso habilitei novamente, mas ate ai sem problemas.
O problema e quando o server reinicia vixe todas eths parao (nao pinga ,nao recebe ,nao conecta nada) 
mas quando eu
$ifdown eth0
$ifdown eth1 
$ifdown eth2

e depois siga a orde abaixo pois iniciar por eth0 a rede nao funcina nada nem as outras interfaces.

$ifup eth2
$ifup eth1
$ifup eth0

ai funciona normal sem problemas mas se # service network restart
vixe tenho que fazer tudo de novo..
Isso aconteceu depois de habilitar a placa de rede na bios .
como corrigir este ploblema e como ver log de networks para solucinar o problema?

----------


## noir

kra q zica heheheh agora entendi vc na realidade esta fazendo um balanceamento de links.

vamos a algumas sugestoes

teste 1

se quando o sistema sobe normal nada funciona pode ser devido o SELINUX OU FIREWALL entao se estiver habilitado desabilite o SELINUX.

para desabilitar o SELINUX e soh dar o comando vim /etc/selinux/config e colocar SELINUX=disabled

teste 2

jah penso em trocar a ordem dos links ???

tipo 
eth0 189.xxx.xxx.xxx link
eth1 192.xxx.xxx.xxx local
eth2 200.xxx.xxx.xxx link

temos q subir as interfaces nessa ordem

eth2
eth1
eth0

entao mudamos os links ficaria assim

eth0 200.xxx.xxx.xxx
eth1 192.xxx.xxx.xxx
eth2 189.xxx.xxx.xxx

teste 3 

uma outra possibilidade tambem e criar um script e colocar ele no /etc/rc.local (o rc.local inicializa depois de todos os serviços subirem)

criando arquivo no diretorio /root/

vim rede.sh

conteudo 

#!/bin/bash

echo "parando a rede"---------------------------------------------------------------

ifdown eth0
ifdown eth1 
ifdown eth2

echo "inicializando a rede"----------------------------------------------------------

ifup eth2
ifup eth1
ifup eth0

dando direito ao script
chmod 755 rede.sh

colocando o script no rc.local
vim /etc/rc.local

adicione a linha

/root/rede.sh

depois avisa se funfo ou não para tentarmos outras opções

----------


## herry2009

NOIR
O ploblema foi solucionado sim veja..

Fiz seu cript acima e deu certo reiniciava e voltava tudo ok
mas depois olhei notei que os pings que eu disparava de eth1 e eth2 nao perdia nada de pacotes mas quando usava a eth0 pedia em media 40 a 50 % dos pacotes.
Logo testei meu cabo de rede mas ele estava ok , entao pensei poo minha placa de rede pifffou mesmo .
Desliguei o server ,retirei a placa de rede eth0, passei uma borracha limpando, passei um vento no slot da placa montei tudo novamente dei ping novamente e Vua-la nenhum pacote perdido e resposta menos de 1 milesegundo.
Retirei o script que vc me passou reiniciei e voltou tudo normal sem problemas sem erros.

Mas isto so foi possivel depois de rodar sua dica (NOIR) muito obrigado . :Smile:

----------


## noir

opa q bom que vc conseguiu !!!

vc literalmente apagou o erro da placa de rede hihihihi

se precisar da comu estamos sempre por aqui ^^

----------

